# Amerigeddon



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

anyone seen it yet?

AmeriGEDDON


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

This is the first I've heard of it. I will figure out where I can watch it now, thank you


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have heard of it but not seen it yet.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Same as the Prepared one.


----------



## beach23bum (Jan 27, 2015)

I've heard of it, but it's playing in very few places as of right now. waiting to see it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Someone give a review when it pops up in your town.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

I've seen all the previews, and that they tried to poison the writer - Norris' son...

Waiting to see if it comes close...else, it's already in Netflix 

Michael J.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd like a DVD if anyone hears of how to get one........

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Not on Netflix, helu or prime.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> I'd like a DVD if anyone hears of how to get one........
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


I was told that it will be released on DVD about six months after it is done playing at the theatres. I am looking forward to seeing it. It played at only one theatre here in Michigan and it was to far away to drive to see it.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

stowlin said:


> Not on Netflix, helu or prime.


I have it on my save Queue on Netflix: Netflix


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> I was told that it will be released on DVD about six months after it is done playing at the theatres. I am looking forward to seeing it. It played at only one theatre here in Michigan and it was to far away to drive to see it.


Just in case I miss it, . . . PM me if you see where you can get the DVD.

It is playing here, . . . but almost 50 miles away in a "gun free" zone, . . . near crack town, . . . and I'll pass it up rather than go there.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Not on Netfix now, I just looked.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Michael_Js said:


> I have it on my save Queue on Netflix: Netflix


Sorry I was looking for streaming; couldn't stream it to watch.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I don't go to theaters anymore, last time was 15 years ago. 

Why would one voluntarily go unarmed into a darkened gun-free zone with limited egress, full of loud obnoxious people you don't know, and too much loud background noise? Besides, I'm eh, frugal and will wait until is offered on dvd at a discount or on youtube.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

One hour interview of Mike Norris about the movie. 




Some reviews:


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Just in case I miss it, . . . PM me if you see where you can get the DVD.
> 
> It is playing here, . . . but almost 50 miles away in a "gun free" zone, . . . near crack town, . . . and I'll pass it up rather than go there.
> 
> ...


Will do


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Any news on this movie???


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Rabies said:


> Any news on this movie???


A review from our very own metro-sexual @Sasquatch;
http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/books-videos-media-podcasts/41858-amerigeddon-movie-review.html


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Been trying to find it on line........nothing!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Rabies said:


> Been trying to find it on line........nothing!


Read the review I did that @Slippy posted. There's a link to buy the movie at the end.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I have only seen where you can purchase a DVD. No online streaming.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We always wait till it comes out on TV. One time we went to the set down movies some juvenile little dirt bag left a big wad of chewed up bubble gum in my seat..which stuck to my Wranglers after sitting on in for an hour or two. That was about 30 years ago. I aint wanting to go back anytime soon.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Mine will be delivered today


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

I'll wait till it comes out online, and watch it for free.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Amerigeddon is now on the internet for free down load!!!!!!!

Found it this morning!


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Rabies said:


> Amerigeddon is now on the internet for free down load!!!!!!!
> 
> Found it this morning!


Link?


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I ordered the DVD and i wasn't impressed with the movie, it's a B move at best. Glad I didn't drive to Nashville to see it.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Watch out if you try to buy a used one on eBay. I ordered one used and got a bootleg copy. Pissed me off. I don't care about Hollywood but these guys that made the movie are Patriots.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Watch out if you try to buy a used one on eBay. I ordered one used and got a bootleg copy. Pissed me off. I don't care about Hollywood but these guys that made the movie are Patriots.


I would turn the seller into EBAY & the FBI. Personally, I don't give a flying frack about bootlegging, but I *DO* give a frack about getting ripped off. I say fry 'em.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Boss Dog said:


> Link?


found it on ShowBox, MegaBox and CartoonBox 
They are apps for watching movies on Android.
If you don't have them I'd highly suggest them


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Egyas said:


> I would turn the seller into EBAY & the FBI. Personally, I don't give a flying frack about bootlegging, but I *DO* give a frack about getting ripped off. I say fry 'em.


Yeah, I reported the seller to eBay. Maybe if eBay doesn't do something then I will report it further.


----------



## Fish (Jun 27, 2016)

Tennessee said:


> I ordered the DVD and i wasn't impressed with the movie, it's a B move at best. Glad I didn't drive to Nashville to see it.


Agree...B rate at best but it has a good message. I guess when you don't have the big budget like all of the Hollywood stuff does you really cant expect more. Unfortunately I don't think this will open anyone's who don't already see what is going on. The best I can say is, I hope by purchasing the movie I am helping like minded individuals.


----------



## Rabies (Jun 22, 2016)

Movie was below a B rate, cross between B, YouTube with Syfy channel filming. But it did have some cute girls in it! It was better than watching obummer or hitlery killton.
Did I mention cute chicks! They made the movie watchable.
If you paid more than free, you paid to much.
But the concept of the movie was good! Kinda like a red dawn story but with the UN.
And cute chicks


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Rabies said:


> Movie was below a B rate, cross between B, YouTube with Syfy channel filming. But it did have some cute girls in it! It was better than watching obummer or hitlery killton.
> Did I mention cute chicks! They made the movie watchable.
> If you paid more than free, you paid to much.
> But the concept of the movie was good! Kinda like a red dawn story but with the UN.
> And cute chicks


Total BS....Hated the movie.....Just glad I didn't buy it!

ZERO Realism!


----------

